# Preseason Game 3: Suns vs. Jazz 10/17



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Mon Oct 17
6:00 PM
</center>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Is this televised? It better be........or I complaining to the CIA.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2709329&conly=#post2709329


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i bet all my points on the sun i cant see it on tv so ill be on the boards :banana: :banana:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

can someone post projected starting lineups please, im too lazy too look myself


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lineups are....

PG - Nash
SG - Raja Bell
SF - James Jones
PF - Shawn Marion
C - Kurt Thomas


Jazz

PG - Deron Williams
SG - Gordan Giricek
SF - Kirilenko
PF - Humphries
C - Okur


Suns lead 15 - 13. 

5:43 left in the first.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

thx


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

End of 1st - Score 26/26 


High scorer of Suns - Shawn Marion 6pts 4rebounds 2 blocks

High scorer of Jazz - Kris Humphries 11pts 1rebound 1block


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Halftime Suns lead 51 - 49.

Player of the half for Suns - Kurt Thomas 11pts 6rebounds 4assists 1steal.


Player of the half for Jazz - McCleod 5pts 4rebounds 4assist 1block.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

End of 3rd Suns lead 86 - 78.


Best player of Suns so far - Kurt Thomas 13pts 9rebounds 5assist 1steal


Best player of the Jazz so far - Ak-47 18pts 2rebounds 3assist 1block


James Jones is shooting the ball well, as well as Raja Bell.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Suns Win!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Games over Suns win 106 - 95. 

Player of the game for Suns - Kurt Thomas 15pts 11rebounds 5assist 1steal 1block

Player of the game for Jazz - Keith McLeod 8pts 5rebounds 4assist 1steal 1block


Sixth man of the game for Suns - Jim Jackson 6pts 9rebounds 1assist 1steal

Sixth man of the game for Jazz - Keith McLeod 8pts 5rebounds 4assist 1steal 1 block



Raja Bell and James Jones were shooting great from beyond the arc. 

Marion started slow but ended with 19pts 10rebounds.


Complete boxscore here.......... http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005101726


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Thomas and Marion got to keep playing above their heads with Amare out, else we won't have a good enough playoff position to do anything..


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm glad the Suns can still score big without Amare. I haven't been really following them pre-season. Anyone know what their team PPG is so far?


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> I'm glad the Suns can still score big without Amare. I haven't been really following them pre-season. Anyone know what their team PPG is so far?



So far 102 ppg.


Their goal is 110. 


They played more of the young guys against the Clippers and only scored 86.


The encouraging thing is they seem to be playing pretty good defense in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope Nash is gonna get 32+ minutes come regular season. 


Barbosa is lousy at trying to run the offense, and Eddie House isn't any better.

So, we're probable gonna see alot of Boris Diaw at the pg.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

It is encouraging to see Bell and Jones shooting so well for 3 pointers.

So far in the first 3 preseason games:

Jones = 10/23 3ptrs. - that is 43.4%
Bell = 9/16 3ptrs. - that is 56.3%

If they can keep that up they will easily outperform JJ and Q.


----------

